# Canon EOS-1D X - June 20, 2012 in Japan



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 13, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-1d-x-june-20-2012-in-japan/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-1d-x-june-20-2012-in-japan/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-1d-x-june-20-2012-in-japan/"></a></div>
<strong>The wait is almost over.


</strong>According to Canon Japan, the Canon EOS-1D X will be officially released on June 20, 2012.</p>
<p>With the EOS-1D X, the following accessories will also be available: LP-E4N, LC-E4N, EW-E7, Ec-CV & WFT-E6B. The GP-E1 is listed for a July, 2012 release.</p>
<p>What this means for initial stock is unknown at this time.</p>
<p>Source: <a href="http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/1dx/index.html" target="_blank">Canon Japan</a></p>
<p><em>thanks Clark</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DB (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like they'll have full production models out in time for London 2012


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 13, 2012)

Finally - and to think i was considering cancelling my pre-order!


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 13, 2012)

Mmmm... Maybe available in July on Hong Kong then...
Any news about the final price?


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 13, 2012)

In Perth Australia $7759 AU (which is a hell of a lot more then 6800 US!)


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 13, 2012)

Sycotek said:


> In Perth Australia $7759 AU (which is a hell of a lot more then 6800 US!)


Ouch!!! I bought my second hand car, but in mint conditions and with less than 4 years for less than this...


----------



## kozakm (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, this corresponds with what I've been told by Canon CZ a week ago - 1D X will be available by the end of June. Finally.
The question is: to buy or not to buy?


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> Yes, this corresponds with what I've been told by Canon CZ a week ago - 1D X will be available by the end of June. Finally.
> The question is: to buy or not to buy?


I have a big doubts about what to buy... 5D Mark III Vs 1DX....
I know... some of you will say: "If you don't know the differences, you must to buy the 5D Mark III for sure"

I don't care the FPS, but the rest of features of the 1DX are great... But with my budget, I can buy a nice lens if finally decided to buy the 5D Mark III... 

I know that is annoying thing but... what is your opinion?


----------



## chabotc (Jun 13, 2012)

Wonder what the availability will be in the Japanese shops - anyone have any experience with that?

Was planning on hitting up Tokyo for work anyhow, so I might want to combine reasons to go there


----------



## rpt (Jun 13, 2012)

Are they going to bring back the *New!* indicator on the website too?


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 13, 2012)

Ahhh...light at the end of the long tunnel.


----------



## nikkito (Jun 13, 2012)

i'll believe when i see it 8)


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 13, 2012)

1Ds3 ISO1600 = 1DX ISO12800


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 13, 2012)

emilio_n said:


> kozakm said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this corresponds with what I've been told by Canon CZ a week ago - 1D X will be available by the end of June. Finally.
> ...



what lenses do you currently have?


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 13, 2012)

I placed my pre-order on B&H on March 13... That's exactly 3 months today!
I am a gold CPS member... I hope I am one of the first to get one...
:


----------



## DzPhotography (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not getting my hopes up...I'll be happy if I have mine in September


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 13, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> emilio_n said:
> 
> 
> > kozakm said:
> ...



The 5D III is an amazing camera. It might not have all the custom functions of the 1D X but you can't go wrong with the price... I was shooting Architectural photos with it today from my boat, using a Canon 70-200 F2.8L II IS and the photos I got were amazing!
All shots were 1/500 F8.0 ISO 100... Camera has the BG-E11 which is not the best but usable... Actually after 2 hours trying to stand on a moving boat, the grip was the only complain I have...
The focusing was lightning fast, the viewfinder is huge and 100% and the LCD, even on bright sun light was great to look at... 
The 5D III is for sure the best Canon camera ever, until the 1D X, of course, but still a great camera.
If your budget allows, get the 5D with the grip and you still have money left to buy 2 nice "L" lenses... I would get a 70-200 F2.8L II IS and a 24-70 F2.8L 

Good luck!

Check out this sample of what I did today...


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 13, 2012)

100% crop of the previous image... The actual size was 8MB, too big for the forum limit of 4MB


----------



## stilscream (Jun 13, 2012)

Figures! After hearing the September rumors, I placed an order for a 5d mk iii. I didn't cancel my 1dx order.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 13, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> 1Ds3 ISO1600 = 1DX ISO12800



Exactly! I have to shoot indoor sports and never seem to have time to set up lights so I often have to shoot at super high ISOs. Most high school gyms in my area are extremely dark. I am often pushing it with my 1D MK IV at ISO 8,000 at f/2.8 just to get a shutter speed of 1/400 sec. If I want a higher speed I often have to shoot with my 85mm f/1.2 II which lets me get shots under the basket and the 3-point line if I do enough cropping. 

And yeah that seems to be going too far it but a little noise reduction and I still get an ok photo. 

From what I have seen with the 1DX I should be able to get a rather clean photo up to about ISO 25k. I'm also excited to try the camera with the new 600EX-RT.


----------



## koolkurkle (Jun 13, 2012)

clicstudio said "I placed my pre-order on B&H on March 13... That's exactly 3 months today!"

I thought the first day they had them was the 14th when I ordered mine. My order # is 10198871xx, what is yours?


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 13, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> JEAraman said:
> 
> 
> > emilio_n said:
> ...



Wooow! Amazing picture!
The detail is incredible.

I have now only the EF 24-105mmL f/4, EF 50mm f/1.4 and the EF 85mm f/1.8 all with the 5D Mark II. My only complain to go crazy to buy the 1DX is to think that with the difference and a little bit more I can get a 70-200 F2.8L II IS and a 24-70 F2.8L 

My pictures are basically Studio Shooting, wedding, Boudoir and travel landscapes/architecture.

What do you think?


----------



## Kevin Weinstein (Jun 13, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> I placed my pre-order on B&H on March 13... That's exactly 3 months today!
> I am a gold CPS member... I hope I am one of the first to get one...
> :



I did as well. How do they know if you are a CPS member? Did you have to tell them? I am a Platinum member.


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 13, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > 1Ds3 ISO1600 = 1DX ISO12800
> ...



Hey Mark if you are on a Mac using Photoshop try NeatImage.com. The best NR plug in... Works very well and 10 times faster than the others... I also have a 1D IV...


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 13, 2012)

emilio_n said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > JEAraman said:
> ...


5D III with "free" 70-200 F2.8L II IS


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 13, 2012)

Kevin Weinstein said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > I placed my pre-order on B&H on March 13... That's exactly 3 months today!
> ...


No, B&H didn't ask me... I just mentioned it cause I heard on one the forums that CPS members had "preference"...
I hope we both do


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 13, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> 5D III with "free" 70-200 F2.8L II IS


I think that you are right. Is a very good advice. that plus the grip and I am sure that I will be very happy. I think that the 70-200 F2.8L II IS is a must with enough budget.

Thanks!!!


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 13, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



I'm on a PC and still using Noise Ninja, it is starting to seem a bit outdated but I haven't tried any other noise reduction software really. I'll take a look to see if they have a trial for PC.


----------



## gary samples (Jun 14, 2012)

I Put a 1DX preorder on the 14 march #3801052XX
And two LP-E4N Batterys


----------



## Crapking (Jun 14, 2012)

Live chatted with B&H today, they have no way of giving priority to CPS platinum members unfortunately, but I was told I am high on the list with an order # xxxxx86xxx ending with low numbers 
They suggested possible delivery by my next project, June 28. One can only hope


----------



## vinfung88 (Jun 14, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Live chatted with B&H today, they have no way of giving priority to CPS platinum members unfortunately, but I was told I am high on the list with an order # xxxxx86xxx ending with low numbers
> They suggested possible delivery by my next project, June 28. One can only hope



Just asking, you have 10 numbers in total? I have 9, does that mean I will get it around the same time frame as you? =D


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 14, 2012)

koolkurkle said:


> clicstudio said "I placed my pre-order on B&H on March 13... That's exactly 3 months today!"
> 
> I thought the first day they had them was the 14th when I ordered mine. My order # is 10198871xx, what is yours?


Oops I made a mistake. I preordered on the 16th. Order #10199120xx


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 14, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Live chatted with B&H today, they have no way of giving priority to CPS platinum members unfortunately, but I was told I am high on the list with an order # xxxxx86xxx ending with low numbers
> They suggested possible delivery by my next project, June 28. One can only hope


Hey Crapking... U need more cameras and more lenses. Hehehhee
Not!.


----------



## victorwol (Jun 14, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Live chatted with B&H today, they have no way of giving priority to CPS platinum members unfortunately, but I was told I am high on the list with an order # xxxxx86xxx ending with low numbers
> They suggested possible delivery by my next project, June 28. One can only hope



You where lucky, the representative I chatted with told me is against company policy to give such information. And there is no priority other than your place on the cue which won't discuss either   

I preordered the morning or the 13th, so I hope I'm not to down on the cue.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 15, 2012)

Sycotek said:


> In Perth Australia $7759 AU (which is a hell of a lot more then 6800 US!)



have you contacted leederville camera house to see hteir price?

they were doing the 5Dmk3s for $3599


----------



## Speed (Jun 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Sycotek said:
> 
> 
> > In Perth Australia $7759 AU (which is a hell of a lot more then 6800 US!)
> ...



By the time you pay freight with insurance & GST the difference between 7,800 & 6,800 is not the great.


----------



## avenk (Jun 15, 2012)

Sycotek said:


> In Perth Australia $7759 AU (which is a hell of a lot more then 6800 US!)



Hmm weird in Brisbane at Teds store they are still at $7599 which is a bit more reasonable to me.


----------



## Speed (Jun 15, 2012)

PRA in Perth have the price at $7576 http://www.praimaging.com.au/view-Canon+EOS+1D-X+Body/Cameras/Canon+DSLR/pra1c1dx


----------



## sanj (Jun 19, 2012)

Tomorrow is 20th. 
Anticipation... !!


----------



## vinfung88 (Jun 19, 2012)

sanj said:


> Tomorrow is 20th.
> Anticipation... !!



same here!=D


----------



## nikkito (Jun 19, 2012)

isn't it 20th in Japan already?  8)


----------



## sanj (Jun 19, 2012)

Still 19th...


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jun 19, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> JEAraman said:
> 
> 
> > emilio_n said:
> ...


Weren't you the guy that said he would never own/buy a 5D Mark III a little while ago on another post?


----------



## pwp (Jun 19, 2012)

avenk said:


> Sycotek said:
> 
> 
> > In Perth Australia $7759 AU (which is a hell of a lot more then 6800 US!)
> ...



It's much closer in price than first meets the eye. That Ted's price includes GST @ 10%. So $6800 plus $680 = $7480. There's very little in it really.

PW


----------



## fonsii (Jun 19, 2012)

pwp said:


> avenk said:
> 
> 
> > Sycotek said:
> ...



Sydney must have it easier then, I manage to get a 1d-x on order for $7199 at George's, Sydney. It's $7280 at Foto Riesel, and $7399 at Digidirect. All CPS approved dealers (Most importantly)


----------



## avenk (Jun 19, 2012)

fonsii said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > avenk said:
> ...



Hi thanks for the info, just cancel my preorder of the 1dx fromTeds and preorder one from George's. Also placed an order for the 24-70ii. For some reason they say it's available, so yeh just give it a try and who knows, they might really have it instock


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 19, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > Live chatted with B&H today, they have no way of giving priority to CPS platinum members unfortunately, but I was told I am high on the list with an order # xxxxx86xxx ending with low numbers
> ...



It is the luck of the draw which sales rep is helping. I also got confirmation a while back that I should be high up on the list to receive the camera, but the company policy basically stops them from telling you exactly what number you are on the list. Also, I think the biggest thing here is not where you are on the list, but when B&H will actually receive their shipment of cameras. Did Canon already send out the shipments and the distributors will have it on the 20th, or is Canon sending out the fleet only on the 20th? B&H basically told me they have no control over when Canon sends the cameras...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 19, 2012)

DarkKnightNine said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > JEAraman said:
> ...



Yes, he did say he'd never own one. However, he doesn't own one. He borrowed/rented I guess. Maybe that doesn't "count" as owning it.


----------



## Zouk (Jun 19, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> Did Canon already send out the shipments and the distributors will have it on the 20th, or is Canon sending out the fleet only on the 20th?



I called my dealer yesterday - they said Canon told them they'd be getting a shipment on the 24th, but didn't know the size.

I'll believe it when I see it though. They were told they'd be getting shipments May 29th and June 9th too... 

Trevor


----------



## chrysek (Jun 19, 2012)

Zouk said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > Did Canon already send out the shipments and the distributors will have it on the 20th, or is Canon sending out the fleet only on the 20th?
> ...



A bit odd as 24th is Sunday and not to many places have deliveries made on that day


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 19, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> victorwol said:
> 
> 
> > Crapking said:
> ...



Obviously we will know more in 24 hours, but I have been wondering why we haven't yet seen any pictures posted on the CanonRumors main page of boxes and boxes of the 1D-X being readied for shipping (as there were just before the 5D Mark III launch).


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 19, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > victorwol said:
> ...




Maybe because its just a few boxes here and there  not enough to cause any excitement. When canon says limited first shipment..they mean limited.


----------



## Zouk (Jun 19, 2012)

chrysek said:


> A bit odd as 24th is Sunday and not to many places have deliveries made on that day



In all of my adventures with couriers, policy when dealing with enterprises varies wildly.

But I will certainly be calling them next Monday. 

Trevor


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2012)

What about 24-70 mrk II....are they going out together???


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 20, 2012)

Bah I keep checking back for an announce!


----------



## nikkito (Jun 20, 2012)

Sycotek said:


> Bah I keep checking back for an announce!



You are not alone my friend... :'(


----------



## 4thchicken (Jun 20, 2012)

me thinks its out.

1. canon webpage link in the OP, no longer shows 20/6/12 date
2. singapore canon site has an official RRP ($9299) - http://www.canon.com.sg/personal/products/dslrs/eos/eos-1d-x?languageCode=EN <- was this the case previously? (no official pricing on aust canon site)


----------



## 4thchicken (Jun 20, 2012)

Further to the above...

According to http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/tech-news-canons-eos-1d-x-flagship-dslr-available-22-june - for sale in singapore from the 22nd


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting those links 4thchicken.

It is great news that it is gradually beginning to appear. I wonder how much stock the shops in Singapore will have and how quickly they will sell out.

Canon HK has not posted its price yet but using the Singapore price it would be around HK$ 56,XXX which is cheaper than I was expecting.


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 20, 2012)

FARKING HELL CANON!

Well at least if we follow SG's pricing its closer to 7.2K then 7.5K

Still - anticipation much?!


----------



## 4thchicken (Jun 20, 2012)

canon malaysia pricing - 21,128 RM - http://www.canon.com.my/personal/products/dslrs/eos/eos-1d-x?languageCode=EN

canon switzerland pricing - 6998 CHF - http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=http://fr.canon.ch/For%5FHome/Product%5FFinder/Cameras/Digital%5FSLR/EOS%5F1Dx/


21,128 RM = 6569.29 AUD!


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 20, 2012)

4thchicken. Thanks again. 

Would you happen to know whether these prices are nett (inclusive of taxes etc.?).

Malaysia is significantly cheaper than Sinapore. I am still waiting for HK to update!


----------



## 4thchicken (Jun 20, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> 4thchicken. Thanks again.
> 
> Would you happen to know whether these prices are nett (inclusive of taxes etc.?).
> 
> Malaysia is significantly cheaper than Sinapore. I am still waiting for HK to update!



google seems to indicate no GST?VAT but differing sales taxes depending on goods. To me, that would indicate that the RRP would include any taxes. Though not being malaysian, I wouldn't know


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 20, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> 4thchicken. Thanks again.
> 
> Would you happen to know whether these prices are nett (inclusive of taxes etc.?).
> 
> Malaysia is significantly cheaper than Sinapore. I am still waiting for HK to update!



Crazy to know that HK price too!
Go there in 15 days!


----------



## nikkito (Jun 20, 2012)

In Switzerland i have payed with taxes around 6800 CHF


----------



## 4thchicken (Jun 20, 2012)

http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://minkara.carview.co.jp/userid/14646/car/631814/3152461/photo.aspx&prev=/search%3Fq%3D1dx%26start%3D10%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26tbo%3D1%26biw%3D1533%26bih%3D854%26tbs%3Dqdr:h%26prmd%3Dimvns&sa=X&ei=6bnhT4PLPKW1iQfmlq2gDw&ved=0CIgBEO4BMAk4Cg


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 20, 2012)

The 1DX has officially arrived in Singapore stores already.
My friend just collected his at 1600hrs today from a local dealer…
I hope to be able to play with it when i meet up with him..
Once again, Singapore is the first country to receive the new models? Similar to the 5D3?
I wonder why...


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 20, 2012)

Singapore has for many years been viewed as a good location to buy/sell photo equipment. At least the number of shops selling professional level photo equipment per squaremeter of that island is far higher compared to other places. Prices aren't bad either. I expect Canon uses Singapore to compare initial sales volumes, because they expect sizeable sales volumes there.


----------



## whatta (Jun 20, 2012)

so let's see what canon can do in sensor technology


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 20, 2012)

let the games begin

https://plus.google.com/photos/110596234077164528465/albums/5730183972658000737


----------



## edward7 (Jun 20, 2012)

some Chinese got their 1DX today, on their forum they have 2 open box by now
http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1021700-1-1-1.html


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jun 20, 2012)

I just spoke to someone at Adorama and they told me that "it'll be here by the end of the month and you should have it by the first week in July.

Not sure how that jives with the list, etc. but it's more encouraging than ever before. When I placed the pre-order (last year) I was told "you'll be lucky to see it by September..."


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 20, 2012)

Erik S. Klein said:


> I just spoke to someone at Adorama and they told me that "it'll be here by the end of the month and you should have it by the first week in July.
> 
> Not sure how that jives with the list, etc. but it's more encouraging than ever before. When I placed the pre-order (last year) I was told "you'll be lucky to see it by September..."



True. I'd be wondering how much of a delivery difference it makes say you ordered in March, April, May, June, etc. How many will Canon produce and how many were ordered? All interesting thoughts. Typically though, B&H stock comes in a day or two earlier than Adorama, not that that makes a difference though.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 20, 2012)

Some "spy" shots from my friend who collected his 1DX today


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 20, 2012)

*watering/slobbering*


----------



## SDsc0rch (Jun 20, 2012)

beautiful!
8)

(now time to take it out and get it dirty! use it!!)lol


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 20, 2012)

SDsc0rch said:


> beautiful!
> 8)
> 
> (now time to take it out and get it dirty! use it!!)lol



Or let ME test it out for you! No no, it's ok, I don't mind! 8)


----------



## nikkito (Jun 20, 2012)

oh my God!!!! it's real!!!!! ;D


----------



## vinfung88 (Jun 20, 2012)

but when is it coming to the US? =[


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 21, 2012)

Great to hear people are finally getting their 1DXs. Still no price in HK, and am still surprised there is such a big difference between Singapore's price and the price in Malaysia. Do they sell them in JB?! ;-)


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 21, 2012)

First prices for Hong Kong
http://m.price.com.hk/product.php?p=133533

60690 HK$
I thought that Will be a little bit cheapper...


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 21, 2012)

emilio_n said:


> First prices for Hong Kong
> http://m.price.com.hk/product.php?p=133533
> 
> 60690 HK$
> I thought that Will be a little bit cheapper...



That is _*very*_ strange because Canon HK has just updated its site with a price of HK$ 51,800 RRP.

http://www.canon.com.hk/en/product/catalog/productItemDetails.do?prrfnbr=200344

Normally the shops in HK are slightly cheaper or the same as Canon.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 21, 2012)

Just one shop listed. I supouse the the price Will be Low as in the page in a few Days. (I hope)


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 21, 2012)

One thing I do like about Canon HK is the page the explains all the lenses and their AF points on the 1DX here:
http://www.canon.com.hk/en/product/catalog/productItemDetails.do?prrfnbr=200344

I am sure other Canon sites have that too, just not noticed it before.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 21, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> One thing I do like about Canon HK is the page the explains all the lenses and their AF points on the 1DX here:
> http://www.canon.com.hk/en/product/catalog/productItemDetails.do?prrfnbr=200344
> 
> I am sure other Canon sites have that too, just not noticed it before.



That is nice for them to list it so prominently. That same chart is also available in the Autofocus Guide that has been posted for the 1DX as well (if you want to download it).


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 21, 2012)

Erik S. Klein said:


> I just spoke to someone at Adorama and they told me that "it'll be here by the end of the month and you should have it by the first week in July.
> 
> Not sure how that jives with the list, etc. but it's more encouraging than ever before. When I placed the pre-order (last year) I was told "you'll be lucky to see it by September..."



Erik, thanks for posting the availability estimate you got from Adorama. I hope that if others obtain availability estimates from their vendors that they will post them as well. I pre-ordered mine from Amazon (a.k.a. the "black hole of information."), so I have no information, but I know they have historically shipped their first models on or about the same day as B&H and Adorama. Still, I would enjoy more "data points" to compare with the story you got. 

Anyone have additional information about availability of the 1DX in the U.S.?


----------



## mjayadev (Jun 21, 2012)

Canon USA shows 1DX in stock at B&H :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

mjayadev said:


> Canon USA shows 1DX in stock at B&H :



Yes, but...


----------



## mjayadev (Jun 21, 2012)

To show stock level as 'available' is a sign that there is some US activity. Even if that information is not pulled realtime. Peeling the onion to see if there is HOPE. 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope will be when my bank account is debited $6800...


----------



## chrysek (Jun 21, 2012)

My account was debited on 3/16 (( and still waiting ((


----------



## fonsii (Jun 21, 2012)

Asked George's today in Sydney AU, I got this reply:

'The cameras you are seeing must be media releases, Canon confirmed that they will be releasing globally at the same time. We are hoping any week now.'

Asked Ted's at Pitt St, Sydney, they told me that they're coming 30th of June.

oh the tension... :'(


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 21, 2012)

chrysek said:


> My account was debited on 3/16 (( and still waiting ((



Ummmmm. They shouldn't have debited your account until it ships. That's B&H's and Adorama's policy at least.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > My account was debited on 3/16 (( and still waiting ((
> ...



Yes, for domestic orders. For international orders, they charge when the order is placed...


----------



## sephknite (Jun 21, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > My account was debited on 3/16 (( and still waiting ((
> ...



B&H did that to me as well. I ended up canceling the order with them because I forgot I had Amazon Prime. Shipping for next day is $4 versus $80. I got the refund quite promptly from B&H, so they're quite responsive.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hope will be when my bank account is debited $6800...



Well... my account has already been debited when I placed the order - so don't put your hopes on a debit order ;D Believe me... it feels REALLY hopeless seeing $6800 go and you have only an invoice to show for it!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Hope will be when my bank account is debited $6800...
> ...



As I said, for domestic orders they charge the account when they ship. Someone in the 40/2.8 thread reported that B&H debited their account prior to informing them the lens had shipped (but presumably it's in the shipping queue to go out today).


----------



## nikkito (Jun 21, 2012)

yeah, i also have an invoice. I tried taking photos with it but the IQ is not that good 

Invoice 1D X!


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 21, 2012)

nikkito said:


> yeah, i also have an invoice. I tried taking photos with it but the IQ is not that good
> 
> Invoice 1D X!



But the white balance is pretty good ;D


----------



## nikkito (Jun 21, 2012)

indeed it is. Bad news it's I've noticed a little banding with low isos


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > chrysek said:
> ...



Oh shoot. I never place international orders so I didn't realize that.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 21, 2012)

nikkito said:


> indeed it is. Bad news it's I've noticed a little banding with low isos



Oh - that's easily fixed... just turn it around ;D


----------



## nikkito (Jun 21, 2012)

haha you're right.
i wonder which score will my invoice get from DxO


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, I just checked with my local camera store this afternoon, and I was told that all of the production is going towards the Olympics and that we Canadians and probably the Americans should not expect to see any units until late July at the earliest or after the Olympics in late August. I would hate to speculate on the timing for the release of this camera if it were not for the Olympics. My 0.02¢ FWIW.  

WesternGuy


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> Well, I just checked with my local camera store this afternoon, and I was told that all of the production is going towards the Olympics and that we Canadians and probably the Americans should not expect to see any units until late July at the earliest or after the Olympics in late August. I would hate to speculate on the timing for the release of this camera if it were not for the Olympics. My 0.02¢ FWIW.
> 
> WesternGuy



That's what has been previously mentioned. July is fine with me, if it is the winner that I think it is I will be using this camera for at least 5-6 years seeing that my 5D2 is still going strong after three and a half.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Camera Electronic in Perth, Australia have been told that the first batch of 1DXs wil arrive on Monday July 2nd. They do not know how many they will get


----------



## 4thchicken (Jun 22, 2012)

For those interested...
EOS 1DX 50mmF1 0 ISO 204800 

Cant wait to see camera reviews+real world pictures etc


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 22, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> Well, I just checked with my local camera store this afternoon, and I was told that all of the production is going towards the Olympics and that we Canadians and probably the Americans should not expect to see any units until late July at the earliest or after the Olympics in late August. I would hate to speculate on the timing for the release of this camera if it were not for the Olympics. My 0.02¢ FWIW.
> 
> WesternGuy



Interesting, but worth noting that this conflicts with reports from Crapking and Erik Klein, both earlier in this thread, who reported that B&H expected they may ship before the end of this month (Crapking), and Adorama expected delivery from Canon by the end of June for shipping to customers by 1st week of July. 

Don't know who is right, but at least the U.S. stores are telling customers that they expect to be shipping cameras by the first week of July. I hope they are right, and that they are shipping for delivery prior to July 4th. I've got some festivities I would like to shoot with the camera!


----------



## sanj (Jun 22, 2012)

"We had a demo from Canon at the beginning of the week, the Canon rep. told us that we should be getting the camera by mid-July, the question is how many cameras will Canon ship. 
I'm guarded optimistic that we should have enough cameras to cover all the order that we in the system. This is the most up to date information that I can share with you."

From a friendly salesman in USA.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 22, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just checked with my local camera store this afternoon, and I was told that all of the production is going towards the Olympics and that we Canadians and probably the Americans should not expect to see any units until late July at the earliest or after the Olympics in late August. I would hate to speculate on the timing for the release of this camera if it were not for the Olympics. My 0.02¢ FWIW.
> ...



I guess we will find out - as the old saying goes - "they also serve who only stand and wait"  - I guess that would be us 8)

WesternGuy


----------



## bobcat300 (Jun 22, 2012)

email from Canon today 06/22/2012 We appreciate your continued correspondence regarding the EOS-1D X.

I understand that end of June is drawing near. Unfortunately, there is still no official release date from Canon USA. For news and updates we recommend checking Canon's website at www.usa.canon.com. We apologize for any inconvenience.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with the EOS -1D X. Thank you for choosing Canon.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jun 23, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Live chatted with B&H today, they have no way of giving priority to CPS platinum members unfortunately, but I was told I am high on the list with an order # xxxxx86xxx ending with low numbers
> They suggested possible delivery by my next project, June 28. One can only hope



Hey Crapking, just wondering if you have any more updates, do you think it still holds true for your possible delivery date?thanks!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 23, 2012)

June 28 from B&H? Uh, no.

I really hope I'm wrong, but...


----------



## vinfung88 (Jun 23, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> June 28 from B&H? Uh, no.
> 
> I really hope I'm wrong, but...



lol, i hope so too haha


----------



## Redleecr7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey there this is my first post I have been hooked on Canon Rumours forums ever since I ordered my 1 DX back in October. I have followed all the doom and gloom surrounding the release of the 1dx, with talk of a delay untill September. I would just like to tell everybody out there that I got an email and a phone call from Calumet yesterday to confirm that my 1DX has been dispatched to there Manchester store via fed-ex!! I am due to pick it up at 2 o'clock today Saturday 23rd June sooo excited! I am not a professional or cps member just an enthusiast who ordered last October Calumet have been fantastic with me, they only took full payment off me on Wednesday and got me the camera for Saturday! So hang in there if you have ordered one it is on the way!!!


----------



## sanj (Jun 23, 2012)

Redleecr7 said:


> Hey there this is my first post I have been hooked on Canon Rumours forums ever since I ordered my 1 DX back in October. I have followed all the doom and gloom surrounding the release of the 1dx, with talk of a delay untill September. I would just like to tell everybody out there that I got an email and a phone call from Calumet yesterday to confirm that my 1DX has been dispatched to there Manchester store via fed-ex!! I am due to pick it up at 2 o'clock today Saturday 23rd June sooo excited! I am not a professional or cps member just an enthusiast who ordered last October Calumet have been fantastic with me, they only took full payment off me on Wednesday and got me the camera for Saturday! So hang in there if you have ordered one it is on the way!!!



Wow! Kindly PLEASE post here immediately after you get it. Will be happy for you and also will call my store to check progress..... Thx.....!!


----------



## sephknite (Jun 23, 2012)

Redleecr7 said:


> Hey there this is my first post I have been hooked on Canon Rumours forums ever since I ordered my 1 DX back in October. I have followed all the doom and gloom surrounding the release of the 1dx, with talk of a delay untill September. I would just like to tell everybody out there that I got an email and a phone call from Calumet yesterday to confirm that my 1DX has been dispatched to there Manchester store via fed-ex!! I am due to pick it up at 2 o'clock today Saturday 23rd June sooo excited! I am not a professional or cps member just an enthusiast who ordered last October Calumet have been fantastic with me, they only took full payment off me on Wednesday and got me the camera for Saturday! So hang in there if you have ordered one it is on the way!!!



Congrats! Post some pictures or a unboxing video for us folks that are still sitting on our pre-orders! ;D


----------



## robin (Jun 23, 2012)

sephknite said:


> Redleecr7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there this is my first post I have been hooked on Canon Rumours forums ever since I ordered my 1 DX back in October. I have followed all the doom and gloom surrounding the release of the 1dx, with talk of a delay untill September. I would just like to tell everybody out there that I got an email and a phone call from Calumet yesterday to confirm that my 1DX has been dispatched to there Manchester store via fed-ex!! I am due to pick it up at 2 o'clock today Saturday 23rd June sooo excited! I am not a professional or cps member just an enthusiast who ordered last October Calumet have been fantastic with me, they only took full payment off me on Wednesday and got me the camera for Saturday! So hang in there if you have ordered one it is on the way!!!
> ...




Strange, I thought the preorder started in March 2012... and Calumet does not even have one "1d" body on their site....


----------



## Crapking (Jun 23, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > Live chatted with B&H today, they have no way of giving priority to CPS platinum members unfortunately, but I was told I am high on the list with an order # xxxxx86xxx ending with low numbers
> ...



No updates unfortunately...as mentioned earlier, my only info came during a live chat with the B/H rep who 'suggested' a possible delivery before my next assignment (FIVB/Jr National Volleyball tournaments in Dallas July 1-8). He did say I was high in the queue based on my order number but was not specific. :-\


----------



## pup73 (Jun 23, 2012)

Strange, I thought the preorder started in March 2012... and Calumet does not even have one "1d" body on their site....
[/quote]

i don't know when exactly pre-orders started, but one place i have a pre-order with confirmed that i placed my order january 13...

-c


----------



## kowalski (Jun 23, 2012)

pup73 said:


> Strange, I thought the preorder started in March 2012... and Calumet does not even have one "1d" body on their site....



i don't know when exactly pre-orders started, but one place i have a pre-order with confirmed that i placed my order january 13...

-c
[/quote]

Berger Bros, NY as early as January, 8th with a $1,000.- deposit, but they couldn't guarrantee delivery with the first shipment, so I cancelled with them and ordered with B&H within an hour them making the 1D X available for preorder on March 14th.


----------



## nikkito (Jun 23, 2012)

??? ??


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 23, 2012)

Now go to OpticsPlanet and they don't have it. This has been like this for weeks now.


----------



## nikkito (Jun 23, 2012)

ah ok, sorry. i'm kind of desperate


----------



## robin (Jun 23, 2012)

nikkito said:


> ??? ??



Yes, and when you look at the standard shipping cost of $619.81 this is even more interesting....


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 24, 2012)

It seems to me that Swiss online shops such as Light + Byte or Digitec have stopped offering older 1D models such a the 1D Mark IV or 1Ds Mark III. I am actually hopeful that we may be very close to at least a planned launch date.


----------



## rpt (Jun 24, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> It seems to me that Swiss online shops such as Light + Byte or Digitec have stopped offering older 1D models such a the 1D Mark IV or 1Ds Mark III. I am actually hopeful that we may be very close to at least a planned launch date.


Don't see any on the India site either... Strange!


----------



## sanj (Jun 24, 2012)

Redleecr7 said:


> Hey there this is my first post I have been hooked on Canon Rumours forums ever since I ordered my 1 DX back in October. I have followed all the doom and gloom surrounding the release of the 1dx, with talk of a delay untill September. I would just like to tell everybody out there that I got an email and a phone call from Calumet yesterday to confirm that my 1DX has been dispatched to there Manchester store via fed-ex!! I am due to pick it up at 2 o'clock today Saturday 23rd June sooo excited! I am not a professional or cps member just an enthusiast who ordered last October Calumet have been fantastic with me, they only took full payment off me on Wednesday and got me the camera for Saturday! So hang in there if you have ordered one it is on the way!!!



Saturday has come and gone. Pl pl update! Or did someone pull a fast one on someone?


----------



## chabotc (Jun 24, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Now go to OpticsPlanet and they don't have it. This has been like this for weeks now.



I've talked to them on the phone and they don't actually have any in stock, as you can imagine I was slightly frustrated that they did list it on amazon as being available.. 

They can order it from the manufacturer and the sales rep said he expected that order to be filled by July 15th.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 25, 2012)

chabotc said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Now go to OpticsPlanet and they don't have it. This has been like this for weeks now.
> ...



Opticsplanet have been listing this camera as "in stock" since it was made available for pre-order on B&H, Adorama and Amazon. They also advertised that it should ship between 5 - 7 days of ordering it. I contacted them and told them it is false advertising - but every person who answered my emails just ignored this and answered with stupid answers like : "I don't see your order, what is your question?"

I also reported this to Amazon, and nothing has been done about it. You also can't write a review on the company unless you've purchased from them.

All I can say is that I will stay away from Optics planet just because of the way they do business. I don't care if they really do sell good products - it all comes down to ethics.


----------



## Greatland (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, I would think that based on what they are saying that their credibility is in serious question?


----------



## Greatland (Jun 26, 2012)

Maybe someone can answer this question. If Canon has, in fact, distributed this camera to specified folks in preparation for the Olympics, why hasn't someone taken the camera and done some serious work in evaluating it? DPReview, I would think, would have gotten one to evaluate by now.....just wondering....I ordered mine back in December from Hunts and just pre-paid the entire amount so that I could go on the 'A' list, which has me #10 to receive my camera when they get them....they are not predicting when they will get them but they did say that they think that they will have them soon, like by July.


----------



## sanj (Jun 26, 2012)

Greatland said:


> Maybe someone can answer this question. If Canon has, in fact, distributed this camera to specified folks in preparation for the Olympics, why hasn't someone taken the camera and done some serious work in evaluating it? DPReview, I would think, would have gotten one to evaluate by now.....just wondering....I ordered mine back in December from Hunts and just pre-paid the entire amount so that I could go on the 'A' list, which has me #10 to receive my camera when they get them....they are not predicting when they will get them but they did say that they think that they will have them soon, like by July.



Absolutely a good point. I suspect there is more talk than cameras out there.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 26, 2012)

The UK has got it, Asia has got it…
I just attended a shoot yesterday and saw 3 1DX being used by regular folks like myself who don't shoot for a living..
My friend has got his the day it arrived so..i don't think it's just for Olympic shooters..somehow that sounds like an excuse from Canon…
Anyways, some camera porn


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2012)

Greatland said:


> Maybe someone can answer this question. If Canon has, in fact, distributed this camera to specified folks in preparation for the Olympics, why hasn't someone taken the camera and done some serious work in evaluating it? DPReview, I would think, would have gotten one to evaluate by now.....just wondering....I ordered mine back in December from Hunts and just pre-paid the entire amount so that I could go on the 'A' list, which has me #10 to receive my camera when they get them....they are not predicting when they will get them but they did say that they think that they will have them soon, like by July.



I'm guessing because people are full of crap.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Greatland said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone can answer this question. If Canon has, in fact, distributed this camera to specified folks in preparation for the Olympics, why hasn't someone taken the camera and done some serious work in evaluating it? DPReview, I would think, would have gotten one to evaluate by now.....just wondering....I ordered mine back in December from Hunts and just pre-paid the entire amount so that I could go on the 'A' list, which has me #10 to receive my camera when they get them....they are not predicting when they will get them but they did say that they think that they will have them soon, like by July.
> ...



And Canon consists of people ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 26, 2012)

Let's not get childish about this. 

We know the 1D X is coming out. It is here in Asia, Europe too, and am sure we will hear about it in the US sooner rather than later now.

But we must remember this is the top of the line pro camera, and while there are some enthusiasts that will buy one, most are agencies, media outlets and pros themselves. Just by nature of their work, these guys are generally very busy, and have a heavy schedule.

I do not have the 1DX but am pretty sure I will be getting one within the month or so. Even if I did, I could tell you that to do comparisons, upload proper Raw images etc would not be a priority, and would probably take me 3 weeks at least before I even got around to it, that is because I look at my calendar for the coming 6 weeks and it is a nightmare.

Hopefully, someone who has a little more time, or someone has a vested interest in doing reviews etc (a website) will be quicker to upload what everyone wants to see.

So, let's be patient. The reviews will come.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm getting mine on Sunday 1st of July.. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 26, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> I'm getting mine on Sunday 1st of July.. Can't wait!!!



From where?


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 26, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> JEAraman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting mine on Sunday 1st of July.. Can't wait!!!
> ...



Canon Middle East.. in Dubai


----------



## mmoon (Jun 26, 2012)

I received the answer from B&H:

"Hello Michael, my name is Alvin L. 

Thank you for contacting the Customer Service Department at B&H Photo Video and Pro Audio. 

Unfortunately we don't have an expected delivery date yet for your backorder as it is backordered by the manufacturer. As soon as we receive it in stock we will promptly ship it to you. Once the order has been shipped we will notify you via e-mail. I apologize for this delay and any inconvenience it has caused you. 

Please let us know if there is anything else we can assist you with."

I very sad :'(


----------



## vinfung88 (Jun 26, 2012)

mmoon said:


> I received the answer from B&H:
> 
> "Hello Michael, my name is Alvin L.
> 
> ...



same response I got. Quite tired of waiting, I will be in HK next month and if BH still doesnt ship it out then I will snag one up in HK, seeing that they already have stocks there.


----------



## sanj (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for contacting _______. (Leading store in NY)
We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you.

We did not receive the ICA1DX-CANON EOS-1D X DIGITAL SLR Cameras in as yet.
We had received some, but not enough to fill your order.
I really can't tell you when or how many we will be receiving at a time.
You are on the waiting list however there are plenty of customers before you.
Are you still willing to wait?


----------



## chrysek (Jun 26, 2012)

I am on waiting list in one of the nj stores, they told me I am 1st on the list there but no luck either, they were saying that they will contact canon to see when the shipment will be made but still no luck ((( this sucks especially that so many people in europe and asia received theirs  whats surprising strange that no one posting any raw images, that no one testing the high iso and stuff... if people got it this would be expected, even with pre production models you would imagine that by this time all can post their images, so strange with this camera...


----------



## mmoon (Jun 27, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> mmoon said:
> 
> 
> > I received the answer from B&H:
> ...



I have contact in HK they yet no have in stock.


----------



## DirkZ (Jun 27, 2012)

Germany: I ordered mine in November and received it yesterday.







...and my colleague picked his one up today. At both stores they received only one piece and they expect to receive the next one next week.


----------



## nikkito (Jun 27, 2012)

Geil! Gratuliere ))

Canon, keep them coming, please!


----------



## mmoon (Jun 27, 2012)

I congratulate. And why photos square? What photographed?


----------



## rpt (Jun 27, 2012)

mmoon said:


> I congratulate. And why photos square? What photographed?


Exif says iPhone and 1DX


----------



## chrysek (Jun 27, 2012)

I just called store in NJ from where I did order it from (March 2012) and they said that they got update from canon and new eta for them is July  they dont know when in July and canon can change it... sucks... seriously sucks...


----------



## vinfung88 (Jun 27, 2012)

mmoon said:


> vinfung88 said:
> 
> 
> > mmoon said:
> ...



mm maybe not right now, but probably in the next few weeks or so. At least I think they will have stock earlier than in US.


----------



## mmoon (Jun 28, 2012)

> mm maybe not right now, but probably in the next few weeks or so. At least I think they will have stock earlier than in US.



He he. HK have 1DX, but price!!! 10625US dollars 
Certainly, I think very soon, the price becomes normal.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 28, 2012)

mmoon said:


> He he. HK have 1DX, but price!!! 10625US dollars  Certainly, I think very soon, the price becomes normal.



In Hong Kong the price is HK$ 51,980 and that is also Canon's RRP which is what the shops normally sell at. That is roughly US$ 6,700.

Anyone selling higher than that is ripping people off. Anyone buyingt at that price, would be smarter to get on a plane and fly to Singapore if they cannot find it for the normal price.

Stock in HK is the issue at the moment, as it seems to be everywhere else.

I am still waiting to hear back from one retailer about if I order today when would I receive it.


----------



## mmoon (Jun 29, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> mmoon said:
> 
> 
> > He he. HK have 1DX, but price!!! 10625US dollars  Certainly, I think very soon, the price becomes normal.
> ...


I have told about body which is available.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 30, 2012)

mmoon said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > mmoon said:
> ...



Yes, and like I said, anyone that buys for US$ 4,000 over the RRP (at the price you quoted) needs to see a doctor, or has too much money for sense.

If they are that desperate to own the latest and greatest, and cannot wait a few days/weeks, it would be far cheaper to hop on a plane to Singapore (which seems to have them in stock) and buy one there for S$ 9299 (roughly US$ 7,311).

There are plenty of places in HK that will rip you off when buying a camera and accessories etc. Looks like you found one.


----------



## mmoon (Jun 30, 2012)

2 expatinasia

I agree with your opinion 100 %


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 30, 2012)

This doesn't mean anything but I did see that Canon USA is now also listing Digital Photo Professional 3.11 on the EOS 1D X page. This used to be only under the 5D III page. So there is some movement on the site... Let's hope for some box pictures on Monday ;D


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 30, 2012)

Getting mine tomorrow.. I can't wait!!!


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 1, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> Getting mine tomorrow.. I can't wait!!!



Got it!! 

Sorry about the pic.. shot it with my blackberry...


----------



## fonsii (Jul 1, 2012)

anyone got their 1dx in australia yet? :'(


----------



## A13x (Jul 1, 2012)

fonsii said:


> anyone got their 1dx in australia yet? :'(



I'm on the waiting list with George's. Late order, told hopeful availability prior to August.

Not seen any news of them in the wild here yet though.


----------



## mmoon (Jul 1, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> JEAraman said:
> 
> 
> > Getting mine tomorrow.. I can't wait!!!
> ...


congratulate!


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you.. I'm still setting it up the way I like.. Want to start a thread and see what others do with their custom settings.. I also want to test the pocketwizards Flex and see if it will work or not... hope they get a new firmware out soon.


----------



## Sycotek (Jul 2, 2012)

Just picked mine up in Perth - waiting for batteries to charge!!!


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 2, 2012)

Sycotek said:


> Just picked mine up in Perth - waiting for batteries to charge!!!



Congrats! Don't you just hate getting a new gadget like a phone or something as awesome as the 1D X, only to have to wait for the battery to charge! 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the new camera. What will you be using it for?


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 2, 2012)

hi Sycotek,


congratulations, as far as I know, you are the first one in Perth, so I hope I get mine soon.

Where did you get your's? 

I have ordered mine from Camera Electronic in Northbridge, Perth

Ben


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

Just got back from Japan, checked a couple retailers in Japan and Osaka. They had a spot ready for the 1Dx but they chuckled when I asked about availability. I wasnt at all surprised since europe is top priority, glad to see some showing up in various places. The new primes were in stock except the 40mm pancake had a waiting list. I played with the D4 for a little while but it just made me glad to be a Canon shooter. I don't like the ergonomics of Nikons and will continue to wait patiently for the 1DX. This is going to be a camera that I plan to hang on to for at least 5 years so I want mine to be perfect rather than rushed to the market.


----------



## Sycotek (Jul 3, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> Sycotek said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked mine up in Perth - waiting for batteries to charge!!!
> ...



Got mine from the Guys at PRA - surprisingly the batteries weren't 250+ only 165 - cant complain!

Using it as my sport/event/work camera lol - covers everything really.

Seeing how unimpressed i was with the 5D3 i was expecting a failure. But I'm having a hard time faulting the unit. Even at iso 51K with no NR

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33440790/AJ3P0180.jpg iso 51200, 1/400 (cause i can) 200mm at f4 (2.8 L II if you are wondering) 18MB warning. Noise is workable and pleasant, heaps of detail - *OH forgot! NO NR in-body or in post!*


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 3, 2012)

Sycotek said:


> Seeing how unimpressed i was with the 5D3 i was expecting a failure. But I'm having a hard time faulting the unit. Even at iso 51K with no NR
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33440790/AJ3P0180.jpg iso 51200, 1/400 (cause i can) 200mm at f4 (2.8 L II if you are wondering) 18MB warning. Noise is workable and pleasant, heaps of detail - *OH forgot! NO NR in-body or in post!*



Woah, that's a big picture, but just shows what it can do! Hope all those cold tablets aren't yours and if they are - hope you get better soon!

Will you be posting some low ISO RAWs as well?

Have fun with your new camera!


----------



## Sycotek (Jul 3, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> Sycotek said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing how unimpressed i was with the 5D3 i was expecting a failure. But I'm having a hard time faulting the unit. Even at iso 51K with no NR
> ...



Lol well i did put 18MB warning 

GF is the sick one :/

Will try and put it through its paces over the next few days - have too much work on to actually learn it properly but hey it really isnt that much different to driving a 7D


----------



## A13x (Jul 3, 2012)

I have received a call from George's cameras in Sydney, they have stock, I should have mine tomorrow! Excited!


----------



## fonsii (Jul 3, 2012)

A13x said:


> I have received a call from George's cameras in Sydney, they have stock, I should have mine tomorrow! Excited!



Did you pre-order in Feb? I contacted Georges and I was told I was second on the list..


----------



## A13x (Jul 3, 2012)

fonsii said:


> A13x said:
> 
> 
> > I have received a call from George's cameras in Sydney, they have stock, I should have mine tomorrow! Excited!
> ...



Yeah it was around then, I guess I must have been first on the list. 

Won't be able to give it a proper test out until Friday, but I'm pretty keen to get it set up with some custom settings. I've been looking forward to going back to a 1 series body after a good deal of time with the 5D II and 7D most recently. My last 1 series was the 1D II N, which I go back to on occasion due to the rugged build and still admirable IQ.


----------



## Sycotek (Jul 3, 2012)

coming from an 'expansion af' only when using ai servo on the 7D i was tempted to use expansion on the 1DX but it doesn't seem to use ITR so im trying to learn to use 'all points on' and 'zone af' (which both use ITR)

The new AI servo III 'all points on' feels like the love-child of 7D expansion with the freedom and fail-safe of all points. Don't knock it till you try it! Not a fan of zone af (as yet) but case 4 with -1 to focus change (top option) works well for me for now.

oh and dont freak out too much about the read noise on the rear lcd (page 147 states that NR isn't as effective on rear lcd when shooting raw but takes effect when processed on pc) and its true.

only had it for 24 hours and its blown my mind

focuses from standby to lock faster then i can put my finger on the shutter (af-on user) and racks off two frames faster then i can pull my finger off the shutter. It's really is a beast!


----------



## fonsii (Jul 3, 2012)

A13x said:


> fonsii said:
> 
> 
> > A13x said:
> ...



extremely jealous mate, they told me there's only 40 shipped into the country and each pro dealer has 1, considering georges appears to be the cheapest in aust to sell it you're a very lucky man! 

let us know how the camera's like asap! it will definitely be better than the 1D IIn by far (i am using 1ds3 and 1d4, really hoping i can get my hands on one before the 12th)


----------



## A13x (Jul 4, 2012)

It arrived!










Here's a few comparison shots next to my 1D II N


----------



## Jacky Canon (Jul 5, 2012)

I was just told the imaging world has it for 9999.95 TheImagingWorld.com


----------



## fonsii (Jul 6, 2012)

Jacky Canon said:


> I was just told the imaging world has it for 9999.95 TheImagingWorld.com



and au$10k on ebay


----------

